# the face of a tresspasser



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

shop tom said:


> I was sitting in my blind on private land about 50 yds from a posted, wire-marked property line. Opening morning, 2 guys come out of literally nowhere (where our land was), pass UNDER the wire, and set up a spot about 40 yds from me and oblivious to my presence. Once dawn had fully occurred, I figured what the hell, it'll be worth it.
> 
> I popped one off in the air with my .30-30. Once they landed, they high-tailed it out the way they came, except they went OVER the wire.
> 
> ...


YES!! :lol:

I did that to a guy that plopped down at 9am, 30 yds. from me, on opening day (state land).


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

> Care full what you say, I think we have a 3 flush terd among us


I think you're gonna have to break me up with the plunger handle first!:irked:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

shop tom said:


> I was sitting in my blind on private land about 50 yds from a posted, wire-marked property line. Opening morning, 2 guys come out of literally nowhere (where our land was), pass UNDER the wire, and set up a spot about 40 yds from me and oblivious to my presence. Once dawn had fully occurred, I figured what the hell, it'll be worth it.
> 
> I popped one off in the air with my .30-30. Once they landed, they high-tailed it out the way they came, except they went OVER the wire.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: That's great.


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

shop tom said:


> I was sitting in my blind on private land about 50 yds from a posted, wire-marked property line. Opening morning, 2 guys come out of literally nowhere (where our land was), pass UNDER the wire, and set up a spot about 40 yds from me and oblivious to my presence. Once dawn had fully occurred, I figured what the hell, it'll be worth it.
> 
> I popped one off in the air with my .30-30. Once they landed, they high-tailed it out the way they came, except they went OVER the wire.
> 
> ...


brilliant, just launching a bullet into who knows where. gotta love rifle season, it brings out the trespassers and people like you.


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

vanceg said:


> brilliant, just launching a bullet into who knows where. gotta love rifle season, it brings out the trespassers and people like you.


I'm gonna cut ya some slack, Einstein, 'cause I knew where I was and you don't. 

i was about a 1/2 mile from Lake Huron and I launched the bullet over open water. Not too many boats on the lake Nov. 15 at 8 AM. Chances of hittin' somebody far less than the rubes who were lookin' my way without even seeing me. Had a deer passed between us, they probably would have missed it and got ME.

tom


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

shop tom said:


> I'm gonna cut ya some slack, Einstein, 'cause I knew where I was and you don't.
> 
> i was about a 1/2 mile from Lake Huron and I launched the bullet over open water. Not too many boats on the lake Nov. 15 at 8 AM. Chances of hittin' somebody far less than the rubes who were lookin' my way without even seeing me. Had a deer passed between us, they probably would have missed it and got ME.
> 
> tom


no need to get angry at me, I never fire random shots off in the air. what ever makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

FWIW,,, my shot was from the top of a ridge into a swampy creek bottom.....:evilsmile


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> My main point was refering to how most here totally freak out to the extent of being found pissing in the corner blabbering incoherent things when someone walks thru their land, lease, state spot or whatever. You can walk around here and not even know you are on someone else's land when coming out of State or Fed lands. Everybody does know their neighbors and its pretty hard not to get permission to hunt anywhere they want. Most of the land isn't posted because their isn't a need and when you do come up to posted land you pretty much know who owns it.
> 
> It's all about attitudes. If you act all huffy and puffy when someone walks through you'll get the same treatment your entire time you own that land or lease. The people will tell all their friends about this nimrod hopping mad, all red in the face screaming he's going to call the Border Patrol and all the other government agencies to ensure that person doesn't come thru his place again. Yes, trespassing is wrong, its against the law and it will happen because some just could care less, but think about how you look to all the others in your area when you get those hunter orange hanes in a bunch.
> 
> My advice is to not post on every tree on your line, do just the required amount. When you 'light up' your property with signs the idiots in that area know you are only there a couple times a year and will do whatever they want. Get to know who lives there, ride around and visit the camps, introduce yourself and you'll have a better chance of not being trespassed. I couldn't tell you how many times I've been asked to get rid of some pesky coyotes, bear, beavers flooding out ponds by other land owners, yoopers or not.



I have been to the U.P. many times in the past 40 years to hunt, fish, or just relax and enjoy the land.
In every instance, I have found the local people to be kind and courteous, and have responded in the same manner.
Never have I found any person with as much disdain for non local people as you have.
I would welcome most all of the people I have met in the U.P. into my home or around my campfire with open arms.
However, You, I would like to catch trespassing on my property.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

RDS-1025 said:


> I have been to the U.P. many times in the past 40 years to hunt, fish, or just relax and enjoy the land.
> In every instance, I have found the local people to be kind and courteous, and have responded in the same manner.
> Never have I found any person with as much disdain for non local people as you have.
> I would welcome most all of the people I have met in the U.P. into my home or around my campfire with open arms.
> ...


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

" I would like to catch trespassing on my property"

:lol::lol::lol:

Another tough guy, your attitude would not work well with my neighbors


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

tommy-n said:


> Another tough guy, your attitude would not work well with my neighbors


Well O.K. tommy.:gaga:


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

vanceg said:


> no need to get angry at me, I never fire random shots off in the air. what ever makes you feel better about yourself.


Well, if you and your dad hadn't gone under the wire to get on my property, the question would be moot.

You must be pretty old. This happened in 1973. So if you want to get pissy about something that happened 37 years ago, I hope it makes YOU feel better.

tom


----------



## Deepwoods14 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wildcatdad said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I am in NLP. I guess I was thinking the guy was innocent till proven guilty. Maybe he is looking for His dog. Nobody, including me, has all the details. Do we hang Him by His toenails for looking for His dog. Lighten up guys.


Lighten up my A**! When will some people learn that PRIVATE or POSTED means they are not welcome! It's only to bad that we can't handle it like they did years ago - just make the kid dig two holes, one large and the other shorter. Now where is that rope?


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

shop tom said:


> Well, if you and your dad hadn't gone under the wire to get on my property, the question would be moot.
> 
> You must be pretty old. This happened in 1973. So if you want to get pissy about something that happened 37 years ago, I hope it makes YOU feel better.
> 
> tom


No one is getting pissy but you. I wasn't born yet mr. random shoot into the air guy. let it go, just try to be more responsible next time. :lol:


----------

